# Grainger motors: Discount Code



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Thought I would share this:

The Discount code for GRAINGER is 856485677 (Florida Farm Bureau discount account).

For FCG motors, etc.

-Doc


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

Hmmmm. Could a person in Ohio, say ...me, use this code? How much of a discount does the code get you?


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't recall discount % off the top of my head. I would think they have one for each state. Tell them you have summer home up north. LOL


----------

